# Brake Question. What about these?



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

http://www.m3motorwerks.com/products/description.php/II=163

Hi all,

I need to replace all my rotors and Pads on my 99 M3 convert and I came across these through a link on this site. Has anybody installed these? Are they worth it or should I just go the stock route?

Thanks in advance. 

Also which of these pads would you say are better. I think TD has tried both. I want less dusting but no squealing. Thanks again

http://www.m3motorwerks.com/products/description.php/II=110

or

http://www.m3motorwerks.com/products/description.php/II=162


----------



## AMP (May 1, 2002)

I did the Euro floating rotor with Pagid blue pads on my previous E36 and was very happy. There was less dust than stock and I didn't have any noise problems. I highly recommend the floating rotors and had no problems with them. I know that this isn't a combo that will get many oohs and ahhs, but it served its purpose VERY well. On and off track performance was excellent.

I talked to a number of techs and a few racers and all agreed that the gas slotted rotors were mostly a gimmick.

Good luck...
-Andrew


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

Neither of these dust less than the OE Jurids or Pagids. And both are more prone to squeal than the OE Jurids or Pagids.

You upgrade to these pads to improve braking performance and reduce fade from repeated hard braking. Both of these pads are intended to improve brake performance for the occasional track/autox participant without making street driving a loud, obnoxious experience and without forsaking cold braking too much (although both perform WORSE stone cold than the OE pads).

All of that said, the Hawks warped two sets of my front rotors and I pulled them with ~70% of their pad material left and replaced them with the Axxis Ultimates. The Axxis Ultimates will probably wear my rotors faster and they are a good bit louder than even the Hawks. And they dust even more than the Hawks (and it's really harsh dust that seems to want to pit the rims). But they were able to wear down the deposits left by the Hawks allowing me to not have to replace my rotors a second time. And they stop as if you were dropping an anchor.

There are other pads out there that offer OE levels of performance with less dusting. I just don't know which ones are recommended as I never paid any attention to them. I sought out better performance rather than less dust (and, for the most part, dust levels and braking performance correlate - so less dust usually means less braking power).


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Get a set of Brembo slotted instead. In general you don't want the slots to come out all the way to the edge of the rotor - that's where they crack most. I've seen a few Powerslot crack at the track....

I believe Brembo's are cheaper as well. 

Axxis Ultimates are gentler on the rotors than Hawk HPS or HP+. The dust is not corrosive (carbon based), but defintely plenty. Though my friend's Hawk HPS are way "dirtier" than my Ultimates. 

If you don't use Ultimates hard from time to time, they may develop a slight squealing noise, especially in the wet climates. After hard (track or aggresive twisty run) use they will quiet down again.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Thanks for all the responses. :thumbup: 

After some thought I think I am going to stay with OEM parts but get the Euro front floating rotors. I will never "track" the car so I think this is the best choice.

You guys are always a GREAT source of info.  

Any body know the best place to buy those Euro rotors?

I saw them on Bavarian Motorsports web site.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

TD330ci said:


> Thanks for all the responses. :thumbup:
> 
> After some thought I think I am going to stay with OEM parts but get the Euro front floating rotors. I will never "track" the car so I think this is the best choice.
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, if you are never going to track the car, why put floating rotors on? They are more than twice as expensive as stock iirc and you don't need the extra heat dissipation if you aren't using the brakes that hard.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

rwg said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you are never going to track the car, why put floating rotors on? They are more than twice as expensive as stock iirc and you don't need the extra heat dissipation if you aren't using the brakes that hard.


Not really twice as much. More for the extra proformance and OEM parts.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

TD330ci said:


> Not really twice as much. More for the extra proformance and OEM parts.


Well, that's my point. If you aren't getting your brakes hot enough to fade, you aren't going to see any extra performance. If I understand the difference correctly, they rotors use the same material, but the floating rotors have aluminium hubs that dissipate the heat generated by the brakes more quickly than the US spec version does. For normal driving, you won't notice the difference.

But I am no expert and they are cool to have. I was just curious.


----------



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

Also the Euro-floating rotors weigh about 1lb less than stock. But I agree in that if you're not going to generate enough heat then it's not worth it, unless you're going for the bling-bling factor.

I have them on mine and I'm going back to OE rotors (Brembo) not because I don't use them, I do (I compete in SCCA auto-crossing) but because floating rotors bump me out of my BSP Class in to SM1 class. So it's back to stocks. As for pads, Axxis Ultimates are the recommended choice for auto-xing, followed by the Hawk HPS(treet) pads.

Gio


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

jaramill said:


> Also the Euro-floating rotors weigh about 1lb less than stock. But I agree in that if you're not going to generate enough heat then it's not worth it, unless you're going for the bling-bling factor.
> 
> I have them on mine and I'm going back to OE rotors (Brembo) not because I don't use them, I do (I compete in SCCA auto-crossing) but because floating rotors bump me out of my BSP Class in to SM1 class. So it's back to stocks. As for pads, Axxis Ultimates are the recommended choice for auto-xing, followed by the Hawk HPS(treet) pads.
> 
> Gio


Thanks much!! :thumbup:

Got a good site to get the OEM Brembo rotors?? :dunno:


----------



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

Great Lakes Auto Supply in Ohio. Their website is www.performanceparts.com but it's better to call their direct line and that way you can better deals.

Ask for Craig (owner) or his wife Jessica at:

(800)-246-4567 - Direct line for Jessica
(800)-451-7558 x239 - Extension for Craig.

These prices are INSANE. No one can beat them on pads (Axxis Ultimates) or rotors (Brembo or Zimmerman OE).

Tell them you got their info from the Bimmerfest message boards. I found them on Bimmerforums.com.

Gio


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

jaramill said:


> Great Lakes Auto Supply in Ohio. Their website is www.performanceparts.com but it's better to call their direct line and that way you can better deals.
> 
> Ask for Craig (owner) or his wife Jessica at:
> 
> ...


The site is under constuction but I will give them a call. THANKS!! :thumbup:


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

jaramill said:


> Ask for Craig (owner) or his wife Jessica at:
> 
> (800)-246-4567 - Direct line for Jessica
> (800)-451-7558 x239 - Extension for Craig.
> ...


Thanks for the tip. Their prices are great!! :thumbup:

I ordered a full set of Brembo rotors, Pagit pads and new wear sensers.


----------

